# What Schwinn is this?



## depriest (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi, I am new around here. I've recently been really into old bikes. They are so cool! I really don't know what got me started - it's like I just woke up one day a few weeks ago and just had to have a bike! 
Anyway a local antique store has this bike and they want $325 for it. It seems a little steep but it is also a very old looking bike. Seems complete enough - might even be original tires.
So can anyone tell me what kind of Schwinn this is? I thought I remembered seeing some scans of a schwinn catalog somewhere that had a starlet like this but I can't find that catalog anymore...


----------



## depriest (Oct 1, 2007)

oh and is that what they call a 'hanging tank' ?


----------



## depriest (Oct 1, 2007)

*Premature post*

Aha! I am pretty sure it is a Fiesta. I guess I posted too quickly!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2007)

its not really a hanging tank it clips on the top bar a hanging take would have separate mounting brackets on the top bar that connect to the tank You can find the exact date of the bike by looking up the serial number. http://thecabe.com/index.asp?F=schwinn_date_codes&D=Features


----------



## schwinnfreak (Oct 1, 2007)

*ladies bike*

looks like a debutant.60's schwinn middleweight.definately not worth $325.that bike would bring $75 -100 on a typical auction site at the most


----------

